# My Beloved Teddy



## goldengirl (May 24, 2005)

I lost my beautiful Teddy this morning at 1:00 a.m. It was so sudden I am in shock and hysterics. He was fine all day yesterday, had his favorite fish dinner, chased his tennis ball, laid down and drank some water and began to breathe heavily and fast. 5 hours later he was gone, they said it was from fluid on the heart caused by a tumor. I know I have to get another dog but I am so prostrate with grief right now that I cannot even entertain the idea. He was the greatest gift of my life and I do not know how I will live without him.


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Believe me when I tell you, I know exactly how you feel. I lost my Emma (8yrs. old) in the beginning of May (two weeks before my daughters wedding). I didn't think I could get thru the wedding! Emma was diagnosed with Lymphoma in Nov. and was taking prednisone daily, she was doing great - eating, playing- doing it all the day she died. I went out to a Dr.'s appt. (gone about 1hr.), when I came home she was gone. She died in her sleep on her bed. I cryed for what seems like forever . This Sat. I picked up my male Golden. I still miss Emma so much, but Dakota, only being 8 weeks old has a way of keeping my mind totally on him. I am falling in love again, but Emma is still in my heart every minute.


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, we lost our Brandy to the same thing in June. It is not easy at all, for lack of a better phrase it just sucks! I still cry for my Brandy and miss her so so much that it just aches, no one will ever replace her. One thing that we do is we have a special candle that we light for her every now and then when we are thinking about her so tonight find yourself a candle and light it for all the love that Teddy gave you and all the love you gave him. He will forever be in your heart. 

Big Hugs to You!
Kathy


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose these precious animals. Thanks so much for posting your photos in the gallery a few weeks ago. He was indeed a proud golden! Take care and don't rush getting another dog.......it does take a little time. I still miss Molly.....we lost her at 16yrs old.


----------



## goldengirl (May 24, 2005)

Poconopup,
>
> Thank you so much for your response. It helps to know how others deal 
> with
> it and that it gets better. My husband wants to get antoher dog right 
> away
> but I said I have to wait awhile until the Fall at least becase I could 
> not
> do justice to a new member of the family if I am stil prostrate with 
> grief.
> Thanks so much for your sharing and encouragement, it helps a lot.
>
> Best,
> '
> Marnie


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Marnie,Our condolences on your loss.When it is sudden like this,it's difficult to accept.Teddy was a big part of your life and had to have left a big empty spot in your heart.When you are ready,you will find the right Golden for you.However,don't let your grief blind you to the possibility of another Golden soon.We lost our Charlie about 15 months ago and I was glad to have my other furbabies for support.

Take solace in the thought that you will be together again at the Rainbow Bridge.Again,our deepest condolences,
Shane


----------



## goldengirl (May 24, 2005)

Hi Shane,

Many thanks for your kind words. They mean so much and help a lot. I am hoping to get another golden in October but I don'tknow whether I'll be able to give him all that he needs so soon after my loss. Teddy was and IS everywhere...such a part of my life, we were together 24/7 so it is difficult to get away from the void except when I go away. I think that having another baby to tend to will ease the pain if for no other reason that the focus will by necessity shift to the present needs of the baby.

Again, I need all the encouragement I can get, and I thank you again!

Best,

Marnie


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Rest in Peace, Teddy


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Marnie,It's not what you could give,but what a new Golden could give you.A soft head to hold and cry all that you need.A deep well of love and understanding to cradle your heart.A new soul to bond with.

All these things and more,to help you through the darkest hours and soothe your despair.
As you mourn for Teddy,you must also celebrate his life and the time you had together.Memories of fun together,the silly times and the times he comforted you will be with you for the rest of your life.
Someday you will move on to the next level and Teddy will be there to greet you.
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## shadowsmom (May 27, 2005)

*I am so sorry.....*

I just came across your posting....I am so sorry.....it is really heartwrenching...I look over at my Shadow who of course is sleeping only 2 feet away from me....and it really rips at my heart....Just remember that he was an angel sent from God to bring you joy for a little while...for some reason...he was needed back in heaven....you will be with him again....you need to beleive....


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

I am heartbroken for you! It is one of the hardest things in the world to go through. Try and remember ALL the great times Teddie brought you, he would want that 
I truly feel for you!
You must believe


----------



## goldengirl (May 24, 2005)

Ron, thank you so much for your kind words. It just doesn't seem to get behind me...it was 5 months Dec. 26 and it seems like yesterday...I miss my Teddy just as much now as I did then and my heart is still so heavy and sad. I got another Golden, a puppy in August and although she is adorable she is still just a puppy and isn't much of a companion yet, she's more an annoyance than anything else right now with her biting and jumping and chewing everything in sight! There is hope, though...she's affectionate and smart and VERY Alpha and once she calms down she'll be a good dog I think but Oh how I miss my Teddy so much! I think it may have been the wiser thing to adopt an adult but my thinking was that getting a puppy would give me perhaps more time with her...but there are no guarantees. 

Your kind words mean a lot and are comforting as I continue to struggle with the huge void created by the loss of my Teddy...it's a tough challenge and I pray that the pain will ease someday.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Hunter died oct. 16, 2003 at 8:40PM and I still miss him so much. He had just turned 4 in Aug, so was so young. He was diagnosed with autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damage brought on by Proheart6 heartworm prevention injection on Oct. 9 nd research that day showed me the odds were really against him. he fought so hard for that week, but couldn't beat it. We had his littermate sister, an older golden and a golden mix we had adopted 10 months before and they wre a comfort to me. BUT I grieved so much i lost 40 pounds. His picture sits on my desk and watches me as i type. His angel statue also on my desk watches me. 

Teddy will always be in your heart, as Hunter is always in mine. But you will find your heart will grow and you will love the new puppy just as much--altho you may not think so now.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello Marnie, I can still remember special moments from all my furkids.From the start they capture a part of your heart.They help your heart grow with all the love that they give.Then that day comes and they have to move on.On that day they take a small part of that heart they helped grow.Their memories help us to give love to another furkid who one day moves on.You loose a small part of what they have given you,but one day you too will move on.When that day comes, you will be greeted at the bridge by all your furkids. Then they will give you back all those pieces and your heart will be whole again. When my heart aches,I try to celebrate their life with us and remember the gifts that they gave.
You must believe,
Shane


----------

